# Shooting stars - long shot Q



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

A real long shot here but you never know. 

In the new series of the above, Angelos, who now gives the scores plays a ravie track. Don't spose anyone recognises it?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No but the new Shooting Stars is quite good, Angelos makes me laugh quite a lot.


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

Project Bassline - Drop the Pressure (Jack Beats mix)


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Excellent, thanks


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Ross said:


> No but the new Shooting Stars is quite good, Angelos makes me laugh quite a lot.


I missed episode 1, but I have seen episodes 2 and 3 and they have been very funny.

Angelos makes me laugh as well!


----------

